# CPT code needed



## coder25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Good morning!

I need help in finding the correct CPT code for lap stripping of PD catheter and repositioning. The only repositioning code that I can find is 36597, but I am not sure that is the correct for a PD catheter.

Please help!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Erica1217 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi,

No, that would not be correct because a PD cath is not a central venous access device.  

I am not exactly sure what stripping of the catheter means... but maybe 49325 would be correct?  Would stripping and repositioning be considered a revision of the cath?  I'm leaning toward yes but hope you get other responses and/or input from the surgeon himself if possible.  

I did look in Coder's Desk Reference, CPT Assistant archives, and googled it, but I can't seem to find a definition for stripping or revision. 

Good luck,


----------

